# Grand River Pheasant



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

Wife planned a trip to visit the in-laws this weekend in Cleveland which blew my annual Delaware pheasant opener!

I am, however, gonna take the bro in law and sneak out to Grand River for their release. Just wondering if anyone has suggestions for up there. Never been to Grand River and the map makes it look like mostly woodland. Delaware is full of super open fields so it is easy to find a "spot". Just trying to make sure I know roughly where to go but at the same time don't steal someone's "double secret annual spot". Just gonna be the brother and I with no dogs.

Thanks for any help/advice!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

A bit late(by the time you read this, you may already know)! but my understanding of GR is that it is a Huge, Wild jungle of a place that if you are not very well acqainted with, you have a fairly good chance of getting "Lost"!(if you happen to be the type who charges in and covers lots of real estate! GR vs Delaware would seem to me to be kinda like Goliah vs David!) Personnally, I have never hunted there since I am quite familiar with Berlin, it is close!, and I do not hunt "intimidatingly large" areas!! Hope your trip was safe/uneventful from that standpoint, and that you got a bird or two since you were unable to hunt your "home" property! Much luck to you next week when "back home"!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

There are plenty of areas with good cover to kick around. Some crop areas also. Just expect it to be as busy as anywhere else. Too bad there is no snow and some cold temps to help you out. Good luck!


----------

